# Service History Check



## jmlag (Feb 18, 2009)

adrian's bmw said:


> Again:


I guess we've been misinformed about going to this thread to ask. Sorry for the confusion and miscommunication


----------



## Garty910 (Mar 28, 2009)

Can someone please check service history for this : (i already own the car, but just want to check what was done to it).

WBABR3345YEK96255

Thanx a lot, much appreciated....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Garty910 said:


> Can someone please check service history for this : (i already own the car, but just want to check what was done to it).
> 
> WBABR3345YEK96255
> 
> Thanx a lot, much appreciated....


Ask your local BMW center to do this for you. They'll gladly oblige since you're the original owner. We don't provide this here. Plus, it's likely you have a Canadian vehicle anyway and we don't have access to CA vh's.

Nice first post though.:rofl:


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

any car with a vin posted in this thread has the following:
oil never changed
flood damage
rodent damage
salvage title
used to transport french fries by a cigar smoker.

this applies to vins posted after this point as well.

that is all.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Orient330iNYC said:


> any car with a vin posted in this thread has the following:
> oil never changed
> flood damage
> rodent damage
> ...


:rofl:

You forgot to mention that any VIN posted was probably used as a taxi cab, too.


----------



## OnlySkills (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey guys...I got two.

WBAGL63472DP55033

4T1BF12B8WU235500

Please & Thank you...


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

OnlySkills said:


> Hey guys...I got two.
> 
> WBAGL63472DP55033
> 
> ...


Did you read the above posts??

Thank you. :thumbup:

Maybe you didn't --- per BMW:

* THIS CONFIDENTIAL DOCUMENT IS NOT TO BE DISTRIBUTED OR SHARED WITH THIRD PARTIES. 
© 2009 BMW OF NORTH AMERICA, LLC 
*


----------



## OnlySkills (Mar 25, 2009)

adrian's bmw said:


> Did you read the above posts??
> 
> Thank you. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


O.O ........... Sorry
I just noticed this thread was started in 2004. I thought it was started a week ago tops.


----------



## SaBBz (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry didn't read the above.


----------



## sbux (Apr 23, 2009)

oh boy so no more??


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

IrvRobinson said:


> Ok, I've sent you all PM's with the veh history,I never did 12 in a row before.As long as you all are so diligently working to find vehicles,please be sure and check my pre owned inventory,we carry over 500 vehicles,but not all BMW's..just let them know you're working with me if anyone contacts you........good luck !


Another thread here says (effectively) that you are a gentleman and a scholar. Are they just pulling my leg??? LOL

Keep up the good work.

Mr. Ed

BTW, have you seen Wilbur??


----------



## kqd001 (Jun 30, 2009)

Can you help me with the service history for VIN# WBAVB73537VF52282.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## ferozm (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone could check service history on a 645ci 2003 model. Plate is RA53 KLP. Currently up for sale at 14250

Any info would be much appreciated..


----------



## RaysMD (Dec 26, 2001)

delete


----------



## jasonbelmullet (Nov 27, 2009)

*service history check*

can some one check this for service history please.
WBANC32090 CP67272


----------



## bolestuff (Feb 5, 2010)

Apparently you are the person I need most in my life right now. I'm looking at an 02 m3 with 75k and need the service history. Please help a brother out!

VIN WBSBL93482JR18393

Thank you in advance:thumbup:


----------



## MikeCee (Apr 3, 2007)

bolestuff said:


> Apparently you are the person I need most in my life right now. I'm looking at an 02 m3 with 75k and need the service history. Please help a brother out!
> 
> VIN WBSBL93482JR18393
> 
> Thank you in advance:thumbup:


You have a PM :thumbup:


----------



## White335I (Jan 19, 2010)

Can anyone, please help me out with this car? 

WBAPM77599NL87450


Thanks,


----------



## shoesar (Feb 6, 2010)

Can someone please check this vin: WBAGH6103YDC44545 Thanks


----------



## bolestuff (Feb 5, 2010)

Can someone please check VIN WBSBL93443JR21793?

Thanks in advance:thumbup:


----------



## Viking1 (May 27, 2010)

Does anyone get pm's with there vehicles history? I have been waiting, and waiting???


----------



## Beemerstang (Jun 3, 2010)

Would somebody be able to supply a service history and check on this VIN........WBANA73594B811015? Thank You!


----------



## UFANS (Jan 18, 2008)

I finally bought my wife the 08 335i that she wanted... but I am getting "Service Engine Soon" errors. Already been to the BMW dealership once this week and scheduled for another visit for the same problem..

Can I PLEASE get a Service History to see if this is common with this car..... 

WBAVB73578FV75489


----------



## 06bmw (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello!
Could someone please check: WBABD33406PL09672
Looking to purchase 06 325ci

Thanks


----------



## nemisonic (Jun 15, 2010)

*e39 M5 VIN service history*

Hello,

I have a deposit down on a 2001 BMW M5. The shop is pretty good, can someone look up the service history please? This is the 3rd visit and I feel solid about the car.

I am especially interested in the water pump, it has 95k miles. I can get to the code decoder-ring.

Thanks!

WBSDE93471BZ98863


----------



## mototours (Jun 22, 2010)

*please check vin*

Brand New Member

Please check this VIN WB10559A97ZL73454

Thanks Mototours


----------



## ramfayad (Jun 25, 2010)

*Please check history for me you guys are awesome*

Wbavb33576ps


----------



## xvanwilderx (Jul 6, 2010)

*Service History Request For WBAWV13587PK49749*

Hello to the dealers on the site. I'm in the US and was hoping to get the service history for VIN WBAWV13587PK49749. It is an 07 328i coupe. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## xvanwilderx (Jul 6, 2010)

xvanwilderx said:


> Hello to the dealers on the site. I'm in the US and was hoping to get the service history for VIN WBAWV13587PK49749. It is an 07 328i coupe. Thanks in advance for your help!


bump ttt. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## zak62 (Jul 12, 2010)

Can someone please find me the Service history for this VIN ?

WBAPG32070VJ63026


Many thanks in advance


----------



## GAbimmergirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, can someone please find the service history for this VIN:

WBAWB33587PV73126 

Thank you very much!


----------



## xvanwilderx (Jul 6, 2010)

No word yet for me.. Can't hurt to ask again.. WBAWV13587PK49749 anyone?


----------



## crak (Jul 20, 2010)

I will appreciate very much if someone can get me a service maintenance record for my 325i vin# wbaav33401fu81031. Thanks in advance.


----------



## siriusinPA (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello, I was curious if someone could get me the service record for 5UXFE43588L007510


----------



## M10ZA (Jul 22, 2010)

Can anyone search the following service records for me?

WBSDE93462CF90126

WBSDE934X3CF92575

Thank You


----------



## jbmw7 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Service Record Check*

Can someone check out this vin for me? 
WBSBL93473JR18922


----------



## rericzen (Aug 6, 2010)

*can you please check this vin*

WBSDE9349YBZ96168
Thank you, any info would be nice. I'm hoping to find service records or any paper trail on this.


----------



## kimgrubr (Aug 8, 2010)

*Please post Service History*

Vin # wbawl73588px54684


----------



## Hovik (Jan 28, 2010)

WBSNB93557CX07513

Would you please provide any information on the VIN# above? Thank you very much for your time. Have a wonderful day


----------



## Goyo (Aug 9, 2010)

WBSBL93415PN63780

New member trying to get his dream car...please help with Service History.
Cheers,
K.


----------



## kamz007 (Mar 18, 2011)

*history check*

hi guys new to the bimmer world and to this forum

can anyone help me getting serive history regarding my bmw 316i se
vin no is wbaal12000aw53546

and can i get a servuce book with the stamps??

thanks for any help given

kamz


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

kamz007 said:


> hi guys new to the bimmer world and to this forum
> 
> can anyone help me getting serive history regarding my bmw 316i se
> vin no is wbaal12000aw53546
> ...


This is your first post? oy vey


----------



## kamz007 (Mar 18, 2011)

ckm1515 said:


> This is your first post? oy vey


yes mate first ever post... now second one...any help with my request??:dunno:


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

kamz007 said:


> yes mate first ever post... now second one...any help with my request??:dunno:


Who are you expecting to help you????

So you think a dealership will simply say "oh, yes, let me violate BMW policy and post up confidential information to a total stranger"????

Or that the old owner will see this and say "wow, that is my old VIN, let me find my old book and post it off to him".

I guess it is worth an 'ask'...

Welcome


----------



## kamz007 (Mar 18, 2011)

ard said:


> Who are you expecting to help you????
> 
> So you think a dealership will simply say "oh, yes, let me violate BMW policy and post up confidential information to a total stranger"????
> 
> ...


hello mr smarty pants. the only reason i did that was because i was browsing through google and found this site. i also saw other guys asking for the same details. so stop being an smart ass, only saying you cant do that here would have suffice. i suppose every forum does have a smarty pants:thumbup:


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

kamz007 said:


> hello mr smarty pants. the only reason i did that was because i was browsing through google and found this site. i also saw other guys asking for the same details. so stop being an smart ass, only saying you cant do that here would have suffice. i suppose every forum does have a smarty pants:thumbup:


Damnit..had I known I was going to turn out like this, I'd have used Mr. Smarty Pants as my member name!

Edit: I didn't say you _can't_ do it here...but if you _read_ the posts you'd come to understand the issue and HOW to get what you are seeking.

Hey, it's a great forum, read a bit- try to resist the whole 'instant gratification' thing, and you may come to learn enough to really help you out as a BMW owner.


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

kamz007 said:


> hello mr smarty pants. the only reason i did that was because i was browsing through google and found this site. i also saw other guys asking for the same details. so stop being an smart ass, only saying you cant do that here would have suffice. i suppose every forum does have a smarty pants:thumbup:


three posts now and still adding no value..bravo


----------



## lennynchris (Oct 14, 2005)

ckm1515 said:


> three posts now and still adding no value..bravo


768 posts and this your idea of adding value?


----------



## Hovik (Jan 28, 2010)

lennynchris said:


> 768 posts and this your idea of adding value?


I completely agree with you and that ard guy is such a troll. Bunch of amarth pants.


----------



## kamz007 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hovik said:


> I completely agree with you and that ard guy is such a troll. Bunch of amarth pants.


good stuff mate.
its all good good i managed to obtain all things i needed, called a few dealers (6 infact)
and got my mot info from their website.

thanks guys anyway


----------



## redduncan (Apr 5, 2011)

I am buying a relatively new 5 series but would like to be doubly sure regarding its maintenance history. If anyone can supply the vehicle's history it would be appreciated.

VIN WBANV9C59AC138524

Thanks for any help.


----------



## kamz007 (Mar 18, 2011)

redduncan said:


> I am buying a relatively new 5 series but would like to be doubly sure regarding its maintenance history. If anyone can supply the vehicle's history it would be appreciated.
> 
> VIN WBANV9C59AC138524
> 
> Thanks for any help.


i asked for the same thing, in my idea is to call bmw and ask for any service history (its an premium rate number), they will give you all garages it been in. then you would have to call all named garages and ask what the car been in for (service or repair).

its an all long thing, but if you dont have a serivce book they will provide you with a service book with the stamps.

and if your located in UK you can go to VOSA website and get all MOT's. hope this helps. this is the way i did mine.

good luck


----------



## redduncan (Apr 5, 2011)

kamz007 said:


> i asked for the same thing, in my idea is to call bmw and ask for any service history (its an premium rate number), they will give you all garages it been in. then you would have to call all named garages and ask what the car been in for (service or repair).
> 
> its an all long thing, but if you dont have a serivce book they will provide you with a service book with the stamps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. Will give this a try.


----------



## kamz007 (Mar 18, 2011)

redduncan said:


> Thanks for the tip. Will give this a try.


no worries mate..good luck


----------



## lukakow (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,

Can somebody make a check for this vehicle?

I can pay for this one Please send me PM with the price 

WBABD52040PM07895

Thank-you!


----------



## ekbusdriver (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello all. This is my first post here. I have been doing a fair bit of reading on the X5 forums, but have a issue I was at least hoping to get partially resolved, or some helpful advice.

I am living in Dubai. I have found an 2006 X5 with 62000km at a small dealership that handles higher end autos. The vehicle is in very nice condition. I have gone through the books and unfortunately there are no service stamps in the book. I did find, and made a copy of, the service contract on the vehicle which is still good for another 3 and 1/2 months. I went to the BMW dealership (AGMC) in Dubai and spoke to someone in the service dept. He took the VIN I provided him and pulled the service history for me. The issue arose in that the last service was performed at 35000km. So a few questions, and any and all answers will be greatly appreciated.
1. Is it possible that the vehicle could have been serviced at another BMW dealer and this dealer does not know, or are all the service computers "connected"?
2. Are there any outside sources that would accept a service contract? or why would you not use your "free" service?
3. Almost 30,000km with no service information......should I be concerned considering the apparent condition of this X5? ( I am far from clueless about cars, just inexperienced with BMWs)

WBAFB51086LU57725

FYI- the asking price for the vehicle is just over $24k. 
Thank you again for answers and/or advice.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

30km and no service records? Dubai?

Didnt I see that X5 on youtube?

But seriously, it might have been serviced...how long is the 'free' service in dubai? Here in the US it is 4 years. May be much less or none at all elsewhere.


----------



## ekbusdriver (Apr 24, 2011)

It might have been the one on the sand dunes!!! I am not positive how long the free service is. The copy I made from one of the books say it is a "service agreement", so I think there was additional time and mileage purchased. The vehicle was originally registered in August 2006. The service contract expires on August 8th 2011.


----------



## Vegitacx (Apr 30, 2011)

Is it at all possible to get the service history for VIN# WBAPM7C59AE192071?

Thinking of buying this weekend, but not sure whether it's been beaten on or in an accident. Would really appreciate some insight. PM would be fantastic! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kamil335I (Apr 27, 2011)

WBAVB73597P101343 ,I really want to see if this vehicle is under warranty.
thanks


----------



## bordo_77 (Nov 3, 2011)

bordo_77 said:


> Could i please get service record for VIN WBANM71060CP18973
> 
> Thank you.


 [email protected]


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

:banghead:

:behead:

uch:


----------



## chilloutlea (Nov 11, 2011)

WBADL71040GV15281
thx ))


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

ard said:


> This is because you do not understand the law.
> 
> What I did to my car when I owned it is none of YOUR business.


So you had, let's say, the rear diff replaced and I buy the car 20k miles later only to find out the diff is leaking and needs to be replaced again. How is that none of my business when it concerns the car's reliability/chances of having an expensive failure again soon? How is the oil change history none of my business when I own the car? There isn't any info on the previous owner given out, the only info is whether the car has been taken care of or not... I'm not debating privacy laws here. That's understood and makes perfect sense...I don't want anyone getting my info, but to say that service history is not my business for a car I own? That's childish and quite stupid.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Shabba said:


> So you had, let's say, the rear diff replaced and I buy the car 20k miles later only to find out the diff is leaking and needs to be replaced again. How is that none of my business when it concerns the car's reliability/chances of having an expensive failure again soon? How is the oil change history none of my business when I own the car? There isn't any info on the previous owner given out, the only info is whether the car has been taken care of or not... I'm not debating privacy laws here. That's understood and makes perfect sense...I don't want anyone getting my info, but to say that service history is not my business for a car I own? That's childish and quite stupid.


It is none of your business because you didn't own the car when that stuff was done. If the prior owner wanted you to know what he/she did to the car, they would have shared that with you. You have no right to their past service records just because you now own the car. It is between you and the prior owner to discuss the availability that info... the manufacturer or service facility should not get in the middle of that.

In other words, BMWNA has no right to share info with anyone else about the work that I did on the car that I used to own. The current owner of my old car is not entitled to info about my service records just because he now owns it. It is my choice whether or not I want to share that info with them.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Shabba said:


> So you had, let's say, the rear diff replaced and I buy the car 20k miles later only to find out the diff is leaking and needs to be replaced again. How is that none of my business when it concerns the car's reliability/chances of having an expensive failure again soon? How is the oil change history none of my business when I own the car? There isn't any info on the previous owner given out, the only info is whether the car has been taken care of or not... I'm not debating privacy laws here. That's understood and makes perfect sense...I don't want anyone getting my info, but to say that service history is not my business for a car I own? That's childish and quite stupid.


Good point. In a perfect world there would be full disclosure.


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> It is none of your business because you didn't own the car when that stuff was done. If the prior owner wanted you to know what he/she did to the car, they would have shared that with you. You have no right to their past service records just because you now own the car. It is between you and the prior owner to discuss the availability that info... the manufacturer or service facility should not get in the middle of that.
> 
> In other words, BMWNA has no right to share info with anyone else about the work that I did on the car that I used to own. The current owner of my old car is not entitled to info about my service records just because he now owns it. It is my choice whether or not I want to share that info with them.


This answers nothing. It's a repeat of what the other poster said. There is absolutely no good reason service history cannot be shared. How do you have any control over a car you gave up ownership of? Give me a good reason past work should not be shared with a new owner. I am NOT talking about private information such as owners name or other such info. I am talking about oil changes, tire rotation, etc etc. WHY is the current owner not entitled to the info? There are no good reasons whatsoever.

EDIT: Do you think it's ok for prior owners to withhold information on a home, a dwelling, simply because "It's none of your business because you didn't own the home when the work was done"? I'm really hung up on this reasoning. Well, the actual non-reasoning because, quite frankly, that's what it is. It sounds so selfish and childish. "I'm not telling you because I don't want to!" (say that in a Peter Griffin-ish voice and you get what I mean).


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Shabba said:


> This answers nothing. It's a repeat of what the other poster said. There is absolutely no good reason service history cannot be shared. How do you have any control over a car you gave up ownership of? Give me a good reason past work should not be shared with a new owner. I am NOT talking about private information such as owners name or other such info. I am talking about oil changes, tire rotation, etc etc. WHY is the current owner not entitled to the info? There are no good reasons whatsoever.
> 
> EDIT: Do you think it's ok for prior owners to withhold information on a home, a dwelling, simply because "It's none of your business because you didn't own the home when the work was done"? I'm really hung up on this reasoning. Well, the actual non-reasoning because, quite frankly, that's what it is. It sounds so selfish and childish. "I'm not telling you because I don't want to!" (say that in a Peter Griffin-ish voice and you get what I mean).


You can dismiss it as "selfish and childish"... but it is one of the real reasons why you can't get this information today. It's called privacy concerns. The prior owner paid for the service and has a right to privacy. It is their choice whether or not they want to share this info with you.

The other is liability... BMW does not what to be held responsible if you rely on something that came from the service records that turned out to not be 100% accurate.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Shabba said:


> This answers nothing. It's a repeat of what the other poster said. There is absolutely no good reason service history cannot be shared. How do you have any control over a car you gave up ownership of? Give me a good reason past work should not be shared with a new owner. I am NOT talking about private information such as owners name or other such info. I am talking about oil changes, tire rotation, etc etc. WHY is the current owner not entitled to the info? There are no good reasons whatsoever.
> 
> EDIT: Do you think it's ok for prior owners to withhold information on a home, a dwelling, simply because "It's none of your business because you didn't own the home when the work was done"? I'm really hung up on this reasoning. Well, the actual non-reasoning because, quite frankly, that's what it is. It sounds so selfish and childish. "I'm not telling you because I don't want to!" (say that in a Peter Griffin-ish voice and you get what I mean).


You are quite the idiot, aren't you?

No amount of explanation will satisfy your pin-headed lack of comprehension it seems.

As a matter of FACT- using the house analogy- NOBODY is entitled to information and details on what I did to my house when I owned it. Not a word.

HOWEVER, I am required to disclose certain DEFECTS- but not what was done to it. And the whole defect disclosure issue is a matter of law.

Until there is a law that mandates a seller provide historical data, if I rotated the tires, or not is my business.

Now, if you'd like to make it a part of the purchase contract (ie I'll buy the car and also buy the history' or "I'll buy the car if you throw the history in") then maybe you can get the history.

I can tell you don't really deal with logic in your day to day life.

Finally I will give you ONE reason why "past work should not be shared with a new owner."

At the time the work was done, it was a private transaction between the owner and the mechanic. The owner did not tell the mechanic "you can publish my work order". Nor did they say "you can share what you did with any subsequent owner". End of discussion. Permission was not granted. No matter how much you rant that this is useful and important to the new owner (I agree) it is not the mechanics' right to disclose this.

Is there a way to change this whole process"? Sure. But why? Because you want it? Please. There is no benefit to BMW, nor to current owners to do so- and hence BMW would not bother.

Franky, what I do to my car is none of your business- don't like it? Don't buy a used car. Or don't buy mine.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Jon Shafer said:


> Good point. In a perfect world there would be full disclosure.


Please Jon.

In a "perfect world" nobody would need to buy used cars...and BMWs would NEVER fail!

Can you imagine how service at your store would grind to a halt if service advisors were required to provide 'full disclosure' to customers- what is really needed, what isn't...or sales: what is the real profit, is it a good deal.

Or does BMW need to disclose all history and repairs of new cars- damage, repaints- maybe out of tolerance results during mfg that were fixed before shipment.

Would BMW be required to fully disclose all bodywork on their sales of lease returns- even if fixed perfectly?

Full Disclosure? what a disaster. Even in a perfect world. (Whereever that is...)


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

ard said:


> You are quite the idiot, aren't you?
> 
> No amount of explanation will satisfy your pin-headed lack of comprehension it seems.
> 
> ...


Ah personal attack. How grow-up and classy of you. Sad as it seems we do agree, in principle, that disclosure would benefit the new owner. My point is that I do not agree that BMW cannot share the information, not that they are failing to do it. Why should I not be made aware of a defect with a car? While I could have been a little more exact by stating that dwellings/homes sellers are supposed to disclose defects (not histories), how would it be different with cars? Would I not be entitled to know there is a defect with the car? Changing the alternator 3 times in a year could point to a defect, changing the rear diff 2 times ever could be considered a defect...the list goes on.

I am making a point, a valid point, and at no point have I been insulting or made an attack on anyone. You have, but it's easy to be a big talking bully on the internet. Only an idiot calls someone else an idiot on the internet. Good job tough guy.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> You can dismiss it as "selfish and childish"... but it is one of the real reasons why you can't get this information today. It's called privacy concerns. The prior owner paid for the service and has a right to privacy. It is their choice whether or not they want to share this info with you.
> 
> The other is liability... BMW does not what to be held responsible if you rely on something that came from the service records that turned out to not be 100% accurate.


Supposedly the advantage of the included maintenance is that BMW will have pretty accurate records on their leased cars and when those cars come back BMW will know cars that were taken care of and which cars were problems. Sadly it seems BMW's ignoring data they've collected about their cars and allowing cars with poor records to go back out as CPOs.

I had a CPO car that turned out to be a nightmare. Many months into ownership (after 30 days in the shop) I got my hands on the service records and found out my CPO had suffered many of the same problems with the original owner. BMW could have avoided the whole debacle had they not allowed the car to be CPO'ed or if they had given the next buyer a breakdown on the service history. Instead that 335i had a ton of work done on it, I got to use up its tires and in the end I paid $800 to have the car for a year. Lucky for them I still like BMWs and respect that they bought the car back the moment I mentioned it. Still...it could have been avoided...easily.

And there is no invasion of privacy by BMW revealing the service of a car they own and carry the data on. None.


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> You can dismiss it as "selfish and childish"... but it is one of the real reasons why you can't get this information today. It's called privacy concerns. The prior owner paid for the service and has a right to privacy. It is their choice whether or not they want to share this info with you.
> 
> The other is liability... BMW does not what to be held responsible if you rely on something that came from the service records that turned out to not be 100% accurate.


Let me be clear, I am not implying that any information other than what has been done should be available. I simply don't see the issue with telling a new owner that something was done to a car in the past and only that service. No names, no location, nothing that would point to the previous owner.

However, you do make a valid point when mentioning BMW. That makes sense that they would want to protect themselves. I think there would be ways around it for BMW to cover themselves, but you make a good point.


----------



## brentrokc (Mar 4, 2005)

*History*

Can some one get service/maintenance history on WBAWL1C50APX27370 ? Thanks


----------



## Joshuastr (Nov 27, 2011)

*service record*

Hi,
can somebody PM the service record for the VIN
5UXFE43589L037639

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Mikla (Nov 20, 2011)

Not to stir up the pot any more than it has been, but can I get my own service records and provide them to a subsequent buyer if I so choose? I'm not a buyer but a seller and so on the other side of the argument about service records. I'd like to sell/trade my car and want to show that all of the maintenance was done and that there were no catastrophic failures while I owned the vehicle.

Much thanks, Mikla


----------



## Greg5149 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I never like jumping feet first in to a "discussion" of this nature, but I have a month of warranty left on a 2008 335i I purchased 24 hours ago. With that being said, any history for WBAVB73568VH24516 would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
G


----------

